# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Teste a escumadores AP850 \ baby shorty II

## Carlos Mota

boas

tenho aqui um teste a 2 escumadores de duas marcas conceituadas do mercado e ambos para 1500 litros

acabadinhos de ser lavados e regulados com a espuma na base do copo
estão a ser alimentados por uma bomba de 2400 litros heim 

pelas minhas contas mais litro menos litro entra 1000 litros por hora em cada um

o aquario é o mesmo por isso nada melhor para fazer um teste 

agora a grande aposta 

ao fim de 5 dias qual deles tirará mais nanha :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

aceita-se apostas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Carlos,
eu aposto no aquamedic :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Para mim o da esquerda.

Fica a aposta... :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Carlos
 Eu aposto umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  no baby shorty

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Já tive um Shorty II e agora tenho uma AP851. Penso que o AP850 seja igual. 

Acredito que o Shorty tire mais água mas a qualidade da nhanha do Deltec será melhor! Fica a minha aposta.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Eu tenho um aquamedic 1000 num aquario de 300 litros e dá mt bem conta do recado, estou satisfeito. Agora entre esses 2, ambos sao bons.... MAquinas equivalentes = Vamos ver que é melhor condutor :yb624:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Deltec....

----------


## Marco Augusto

eu aposto no Deltec

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

Embora seja preciso paciencia para o afinar o aquamedic vai ganhar.

Um abraço

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Também aposto no Deltec.

Já tive dois aquamedic e agora tenho um Deltec.

Os aquamedic podem tirar mais volume mas a porcaria que o Deltec tira tem um "aroma" inesquecível !!!

Um abraço

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Para mim o Deltec  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Deltec! :Whistle:  

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal

Eu também aposto no Deltec porque concordo com que disse o Diogo.

-Mas será que estao os 2 bem regulados ???? :Admirado:  tens que ter atenção ,tem que ser um teste justo.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Não ponho a mão na nhanha por ninguém , mas aposto no deltec...

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

é cá fica o resultado 
com o Baby shorty II a vencer com larga vantagem

incrivel é que eu mesmo não queria acreditar
quando pôs os dois a trabalhar, foi naquela pôr por pôr

porque o aquamedic foi-me muito barato e na minha ideia era um escumador para vender de novo

na primeira vez disse cá para mim o deltec está a trabalhar mal :Admirado:   desmontei limpei a bomba  

na segunda vez a mesma coisa
mal  regulado,pensei eu

mas acabei por me convencer que o aquamedic é mesmo melhor :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

cada vez mais estou convencido que a aquamedic... em termos de escumadores continua muito a frente... tenho um turbofloater 1000 e até agora tem-se portado lindamente.... apesar de o meu aquario ser muito recente.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

:Admirado:  Sempre usei aquamedic...estamos a falar de quase 10 anos a usar aquamedic! Agora que uso Deltec, estou infinitamente mais satisfeito e não tenho dúvidas que são melhores escumadores.
Mas estou com dúvidas em relação a alguns pontos...
É estranho, e agora que reli o tópico de início, dizeres que em cada um deles entram exactamente 1000 litros/hora.
O aquamedic shorty, não vem com uma bomba OR3500?...e o como é que entram também 1000litros/hora no da deltec se está a ser alimentado por uma EHEIM de 2400l/h?


Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Sempre usei aquamedic...estamos a falar de quase 10 anos a usar aquamedic! Agora que uso Deltec, estou infinitamente mais satisfeito e não tenho dúvidas que são melhores escumadores.


antes de pôr os dois escumadores par a par nas mesmas condiçoes jurava de pés juntos que para mim escumadores são os deltec,o resto é diy




> É estranho, e agora que reli o tópico de início, dizeres que em cada um deles entram exactamente 1000 litros/hora.
> O aquamedic shorty, não vem com uma bomba OR3500?...e o como é que entram também 1000litros/hora no da deltec se está a ser alimentado por uma EHEIM de 2400l/h?


o shorty tem uma OR3500 para fazer a circulação dentro do escumador 
assim como o deltec tem uma heim 1260 para fazer a mesma circulação

os dois são alimentados por uma heim 1260 que devita 2400 litros onde faço a divisão por um T com duas torneiras a entrada de cada escumador para conseguir que a agua entre exatamente até ao ponto que preciso para regular a espuma na base do copo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ah ok... :SbOk:  .. Mesmo assim penso que poderá ser inconclusivo, o teu teste...Tenta repeti-lo mais vezes..para ver se o contrário não sucede, ou seja, o Deltec tirar mais do que o aquamedic.
Talvez um esteja a anular o outro, não havendo carga orgânica suficiente para os dois retirarem a mesma porcaria. Podendo umas vezes um tirar mais, outras ser o outro.
Gostava que experimentasses fazer o mesmo mais duas ou três vezes :Pracima:  

Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Gostava que experimentasses fazer o mesmo mais duas ou três vezes


isso foi o que fiz,desde a montagem sempre dando prioridade ao deltec que era o meu preferido

mas hoje na hora do meio dia vou lavar os copos e meto fotos de novo ao fim de 5 dias

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Carlos  :Olá:  

Se por acaso mantiveres a idéia de vender o AQUAMEDIC avisa  :SbOk:  é que assim sempre tenho desculpa para fazer mais um aquário  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Boas 

Já pensaste na possibilidade de quando regulaste as duas torneiras de alimentação que saem da heim 1260 para obter a afinação desejada podes ter dividido o caudal de modo desigual e alimentar o aquamedic com, por exemplo, 70% do caudal e o deltec com 30% deste.

Esta situação, a ter-se verificado pode alterar os resultados.

Um abraço e bom tópico!!   :Pracima:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Era exactemente neste ponto que o Rodrigo focou que eu ia falar-te.
Os Deltec não tem torneiras de regulação do nível de água, porque estás a usar torneiras? Não tenho muita experiência em escumadores mas pelo que sei o meu deltec regula-se unicamente na torneira de entrada de ar. Esta é que faz o nível de água subir ou descer um pouco. 

O aquamedic não sei como funciona, nem sei se tem torneiras.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,




> Era exactemente neste ponto que o Rodrigo focou que eu ia falar-te.
> Os Deltec não tem torneiras de regulação do nível de água, porque estás a usar torneiras? Não tenho muita experiência em escumadores mas pelo que sei o meu deltec regula-se unicamente na torneira de entrada de ar. Esta é que faz o nível de água subir ou descer um pouco.


Estás enganado! O Deltec tem uma torneira de regulação na saída de água!
Quanto ao teste, sinceramente não me parece que tenha sido bem feito. Desculpa duvidar Carlos, mas não tenho dúvidas que o Deltec é melhor...

Como sabes já tive um shorty e agora tenho um Deltec - não tenho qualquer dúvida qual é o melhor!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Que fique claro que com estas minhas palavras não estou a dizer que o Shorty é um mau escumador - longe disso! Espero que não faças a asneira de vender o Deltec...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Tens razão, o AP600 é que não tem! O AP850 tem torneira sim

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas Carlos ...

Realmente depois da nossa conversa no sábado em minha casa fiquei um bocado surpreendido pelo teste que agora descreves.
E que por sinal , não sou o único ... :SbSourire: 

Se calhar , uma maneira de poderes comparar o desempenho de ambos , seria usar durante uma semana o Aquamedic Shorty 2 e na segunda semana o Deltec AP850 .
Sendo a matéria retirada de cada copo sêr depositada e medida em recipientes , tipo uma garrafa plástica de 1,5l  e só aí  se calhar é que poderíamos têr uma ideia .
Baseando-me no facto de que um escumador esteja a anular ou influenciar o desempenho de outro .

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Por exemplo , o Paulo Marinheiro refere aqui uma diferença que pode sêr alvo de imcomparação , o facto de os escumadores terem caudais diferentes para escumar :

O Deltec AP 850 tem uma Aquabee de 2000 ltrs/h para escumação e o Shorty 2 traz uma bem potente OR 3500

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Bons dias Carlos. Será possivel informares-me por onde deve ser regulado o nivel da agua no baby shorty?

----------

